
Post-Election Stress Disorder: A New Diagnosis? - eruditely
http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/03/05/post-election-stress-disorder-a-new-diagnosis/?utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Facebook#link_time=1488745111
======
ScottBurson
My wife has been freaking out too. I've been calling it PTSD -- President
Trump Stress Disorder. (Not to belittle her suffering -- just to try to find a
bit of humor in a frightening time.)

